# Hello and MAC Swaps & Products



## shells (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, Firstly can i just say that since my sis showed me this site and introduced me to MAC i have been ADDICTED!! 

I have spent sooo much money in the last 1-2 months on actually building me collection , my boyfriend think i should spend that much on him!! I Guess its just a girl thing.

I also have just discovered MUA and i love that too

Any help that could lead me in the reight direction. . PLease Help ME!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi! and welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Don't worry about not havving much mac. Hang around here and your collection will grow emidiatly. See you around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You might want to read the Forum Guidelines about sale and swaps on this board. Here's a link:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=48889


----------



## shells (Jul 25, 2006)

hi i do not have access to this site. is there another way to view it? Thanks


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!! The Clearance Bin for swaps and sell will become available to you when you have a few more posts,.. I think about 20 or so the FAQ section should tell you exactly how many.


----------



## Janice (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Shells! Welcome to Specktra, I'm glad you've joined us!

We have a set of private forums called the "Clearance Bin" that are dedicated to swap/sell/CP transactions between members. Complete information about how to gain access to these forums is located in the Specktra.Net TOS under the Swaps/Sales section.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome Shells!!


----------



## warriorprincess87 (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 25, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2006)

welcome from another newbie!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a MAC rookie! Building up my collection, slowly and surely...trying to resist MSFs at the mo! 
Happy holidays everyone!

xxx


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Shells!  I can understand why you want to swap and sell on here having seen how expensive M·A·C is in Australia!


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

jayme


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to Speaktra! And finally another Adelaidian!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

